# Where did Brim go?



## Ptpainton (Feb 16, 2013)

Went out to local lake two weeks ago and got plenty of action on a popper. Today nothing:thumbdown: water temp had dropped about 4-5 degrees though. I was hoping to get some advice about catching them on a fly this time of year. Used a popper both times out. Thanks


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

When temp goes down think deep use rubber legged spiders and scuds. weighted and a strike indicator.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Popper action eases off when water temps fall. A small, slow sinking bug like a bream guinny would be better.


----------

